# Paludarium fish suggestions?



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Im in the process of re-building my 20g long paludarium. The final tank will be about 2/3 water and 1/3 land, give or take, its closer to 50-50 than it is the other way. The water will be about 6" deep. The tank is being filtered with one of those semisubmersable reptile filters, I think the wisper 20i is the equivilent. I will be performing weekly to bi-weekly water changes. It will have 3 firebelly toads in it. The toads do not require a heater, so I've been keeping it ambiant, if a really cool fish with slightly warmer requirements came along, I could add a heater and go up to ~70, but I woulnt want to go too much warmer for fear of cooking my frogs. Now, the first thing I'm going to hear is no fish with the toads, and thats fine, I would like those opinions too. However, all of my research says that a few fish are fine with the toads. I was looking for some fish suggestions for the tank. Im not going to do anything crazy like add 12 tetra's or a firemouth cichlid. I know the tank is less than ideal, and a little on the crippled side for fish, and thats why im posting this. I had originally thought an anabantoid which should be able to handle the less than ideal conditions. Since the water will be only 6 inches, I figured a single male betta might be good since the gourami's are a little thicker bodied. There are also paradise fish too, dont know much about them though.

Is there any other fish that could work in this tank?

One quick thought, and please feel free to shoot this one down because I know nothing about the fish, but what about killi's? My wife got a look at the cover of TFH this month, and for the first time was interested in a fish! I know nothing about killi's and their care other than the fact that they sit up near the surface (so shallow water wouldnt be a problem) short life span, they live in pools that dry out, and that basic stuff, and they are strikingly beautiful. I know nothing about their care though. Would they work? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I would go with something like white clouds, feeder guppies, zebra danios, and maybe some snails. When I had a 10 gallon palladium, I had feeder guppies (3) and white clouds (6) and a mystery snail.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Two reason I would assume fish and most herps an unappealing possibility.

First is that most would predate on them given the chance. Now, I don't exactly know how willing firebellies would be to catch a swimming object considering they spend plenty of time on land but I'd definitely reconsider if the fish are jumpers (like killies and bettas).

Second, and anyone please correct me if I am wrong, but don't firebellies secrete toxins?


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

firebelly's could prey on smaller fish, a betta would be too big for them to eat. I have also heard some success in keeping them with guppies and other smaller fish.

Firebelly's do secrete a toxin. However, they secrete it when scared and with regular water changes it does not seem to be a problem.

I will admit, at first I never thought of putting fish in with my toads, but I've noticed a lot of people having success with those setups, and have heard a lot of information that it does indeed work.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

hmm, it seems from what I have been reading that some of the easier to keep killi's might be an option in that tank.

Anyone want to talk me one way or the other about that?


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

There's a killie association somewhere online and I briefly considered getting some a few months back. There are some GREAT looking killies, and if you get floating plants like hornwort, they'll breed.


----------

